# My review of Spitfire Symphonic Motions



## Ashermusic (Aug 13, 2020)

Spitfire Audio Symphonic Motions Review


Looking for something that will make your sampled string tracks sound more realistic than ever? If you’re in the market for a symphonic sample library that does most everything you need, excellent choices abound. That’s especially true of string sections. Nonetheless, it’s difficult for...




synthandsoftware.com


----------



## jononotbono (Aug 13, 2020)

Good review. I agree with all of it. I'm glad I bought this library especially for the intro sale price! Sounds great!


----------



## Peter Satera (Aug 28, 2020)

I agree with the review. One thing I've noticed in my session though is that the RAM required to run it is way more than is indicated in the player. With two mics I watched it grow and fluctuate at 6gb of Ram while spitfire player read at just over 1. I have Hans Zimmer strings, labs and BBC discovery and none of them have this issue.


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 28, 2020)

@Ashermusic 
Thanks that’s a great review! 👍
I didn’t buy it when it was released,having a 6 core Cheesegrater the possible cpu demands scared me off.
Hopefully Spitfire will optimize this a bit then I might take the plunge.


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Aug 29, 2020)

kgdrum said:


> @Ashermusic
> Thanks that’s a great review! 👍
> I didn’t buy it when it was released,having a 6 core Cheesegrater the possible cpu demands scared me off.
> Hopefully Spitfire will optimize this a bit then I might take the plunge.


I have a 6core cheesegrater as well. SM works pretty well. Especially when it is hosted in vepro. Much better than directly in cubase. But I didn't go crazy with a lot of instances until now.


----------

